

Sooner or Later: Deliver Early or Minimize Waste - nikosmar
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2012/06/sooner-or-later-deliver-early-or.html
There’s an obvious but important tension in Lean/Agile development around when to make decisions. Between the fundamental Agile position that we should do the most important and most risky work first, and the Lean argument that we should make decisions at the last possible moment. We need to decide early and try things out, iterate to minimize risk and time to market; but we should put off decisions and avoid iterating to keep costs down.
======
lmm
My experience with exactly this case, internationalization, is that it's best
left as late as possible. Precisely because it is a cross-cutting concern,
putting it in early on means changing it time and again as the rest of your
codebase changes; better to do it when you know what your core code looks
like.

